# ICD-10 (Volume 3 codes)



## dhoover2112 (Mar 8, 2011)

Does anyone know how ICD-10 will effect ICD-9 Volume 3 codes?


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 8, 2011)

ICD-10-PCS will replace ICD-9 Volume III.


----------



## dhoover2112 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am still teaching ICD-9 in my class, but ICD-10 is very much on the minds of the students. Perhaps I need to start with the fundamentals of ICD-10 with them, but I want as little confusion as possible.


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 9, 2011)

Certainly you could "squeeze" I-10 into the end of the semester, provide students with an overview and assure them that their focus needs to be on learning ICD-9.  

Since the certification exams they take and the work they'll be doing is based on ICD-9, there is not point for them to be exploring I-10 in too much depth.  There are academic programs that are beginning to include I-10, so you might look at their models to see how it works. 

Students have a difficult enough time gaining the skill and knowledge they need to be work-ready given the existing systems; I agree with you that it would prove confusing for them to have to learn 3 coding systems:  ICD-9, HCPCS/CPT and ICD-10.  Scale back their efforts.  They have to understand that we'll all be on a level playing field just before and at the time of I-10 implementation.

I hope this helps.


----------

